# FR: Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir qu'il est vieux



## Charlie Parker

Ce fil est lié à un autre fil (à partir du message #10). Je parle d'un homme qui se sent vieux à cause d'une remarque de quelqu'un. Il dit : _Ça me fait me sentir vieux._ Je veux savoir si mes phrases sont justes :
_Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir qu'il est vieux._
_Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir vieux._
_Il n'aime pas qu'on le lui fasse sentir._
Je pense que dans cette construction nommée _faire causatif, _quand il y a deux compléments, le second doit être indirect. Si je comprends bien, l'homme est le sujet du verbe _sentir_. Le complément est la subordonnée _qu'il est vieux. _Je pense que ce sujet doit être remplacé par un pronom indirect, dans ce cas, _lui. _Ai-je bien compris ? Je tiens à connaître vos idées.


----------



## Reliure

Charlie Parker said:


> _Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir qu'il est vieux._
> _Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir vieux son âge / sa vieillesse._
> _Il n'aime pas qu'on le lui fasse sentir._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Reliure. Ça va m'aider.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

On peut également dire : il n'aime pas qu'on le fasse se sentir vieux.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Mais, en fait, ça me semble plus logique. Comme quoi je ne comprends pas trop la règle grammaticale.


----------



## Lacuzon

Attention Charlie Parker,

Qu'entends-tu par _ça me semble plus logique_ ?

Ça me semble pluS logique -> je comprends mieux
Ça ne me semble plus logique -> je ne comprends plus

Au vu de la fin de ta phrase je pencherais plutôt pour la seconde explication mais n'en suis pas sûr. Que ne saisis-tu pas bien dans l'exemple de Punky Zoé ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je veux dire, Lacuzon, que j'allais écrire la version de Punky parce que je la comprends mieux. Par exemple, je sais que je peux dire : _On me fait me sentir vieux. _Donc, je peux dire : _On le fait se sentir vieux. _Et s'il faut un subjonctif, ça devient : _Il ne veux pas qu'on le fasse se sentir vieux. _Tout ça est facile pour moi. Ce que j'ai compris moins c'étais la construction avec le pronom indirect _lui. _Je cherchais un moyen de l'expliquer. Je vois que je n'ai pas encore réussi. Attendez ! Il se peut que je comprenne. On peut sentir + nom. _Il sent son âge / sa vieillesse. _On se sent + adjectif. _Il se sent vieux / jeune / bien / mal etc. _C'est là qu'on trouve l'explication des deux constructions. Ai-je bien compris ?


----------



## Roxeau

"il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse se sentir vieux" me fait bizarre...

En tout cas, je ne dirais pas ça, mais plutôt "il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir qu'il est vieux".

Mais c'est difficile, c'est vrai ! 
Dans "il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse se sentir vieux", c'est *lui* qui ressent qu'il est vieux, c'est son ressenti mais rien ne dit qu'il l'est effectivement.
Dans "il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir qu'il est vieux", il est admis par le groupe qu'il est effectivement vieux, mais il n'aime pas qu'on le lui fasse sentir...

--> Faire sentir à quelqu'un que + proposition avec verbe à l'indicatif

La seule exception que je vois là tout de suite maintenant à ce qui précède est avec l'expression lexicalisée "se sentir à l'aise"
Ex: "Le client aime qu'on le fasse se sentir à l'aise"... Et encore, c'est un peu limite...


----------



## Lacuzon

Charlie Parker said:


> Attendez ! Il se peut que je comprenne. On peut sentir + nom. _Il sent son âge / sa vieillesse. _On se sent + adjectif. _Il se sent vieux / jeune / bien / mal etc. _C'est là qu'on trouve l'explication des deux constructions. Ai-je bien compris ?



Oui, c'est cela.


----------



## xtrasystole

Bonsoir à tous,  
Je ne suis pas grammairien (et les classes de grammaire française sont bien loin...) mais il me semble que l'expression _"faire sentir vieux/vieille" _peut se construire de deux manières : 
I- avec un complément direct
ou
II- avec un complément indirect et une subordonnée. 

Voici, avec des couleurs, comment je comprends la logique de ces constructions (je ne prétends pas avoir raison là-dessus cependant !) : 


*I—* Avec un *sujet* et un *complément direct*

- *On/ça* *me* fait sentir vieux/vieille (1) ("on/ça fait sentir moi")
- *On/ça* *te* fait sentir vieux/vieille (2)
- *On/ça* *le/la* fait sentir vieux/vieille (3)
- *On/ça* *nous* fait sentir vieux/vieilles (4)
- *On/ça* *vous* fait sentir vieux/vieilles (5)
- *On/ça* *les* fait sentir vieux/vieilles (6)

—> Ajout de "ne pas aimer que + _subj._" :- Je n'aime pas qu'*on* *me* _fasse_ sentir vieux/vieille (7)
- Tu n'aimes pas qu'*on* *te* _fasse_ sentir vieux/vieille (8)
- Il/elle n'aime pas qu'*on* *le/la* _fasse_ sentir vieux/vieille (9)
- Nous n'aimons pas qu'*on* *nous* _fasse_ sentir vieux/vieilles (10)
- Vous n'aimez pas qu'*on* *vous* _fasse_ sentir vieux/vieilles (11)
- Ils/elles n'aiment pas qu'*on* *les* _fasse_ sentir vieux/vieilles (12)​.*
II—* Avec un *sujet*, un *complément indirect* et une subordonnée

- *On/ça* *me* fait sentir que je suis vieux/vieille (13) ("on/ça fait sentir *à* moi")
- *On/ça* *te* fait sentir que tu es vieux/vieille (14)
- *On/ça* *lui* fait sentir qu'il/elle est vieux/vieille (15)
- *On/ça* *nous* fait sentir que nous sommes vieux/vieilles (16)
- *On/ça* *vous* fait sentir que vous êtes vieux/vieilles (17)
- *On/ça* *leur* fait sentir qu'ils/elles sont vieux/vieilles (18)

—> Ajout de "ne pas aimer que + _subj._" :- Je n'aime pas qu'*on* *me* _fasse_ sentir que je suis vieux/vieille (19)
- Tu n'aimes pas qu'*on* *te* _fasse_ sentir que tu es vieux/vieille (20)
 - Il/elle n'aime pas qu'*on* *lui* _fasse_ sentir qu'il/elle est vieux/vieille (21)
- Nous n'aimons pas qu'*on* *nous* _fasse_ sentir que nous sommes vieux/vieilles  (22)
- Vous n'aimez pas qu'*on* *vous* _fasse_ sentir que vous êtes vieux/vieilles  (23)
- Ils/elles n'aiment pas qu'*on* *leur* _fasse_ sentir qu'ils/elles sont vieux/vieilles  (24)​.*
III— Variante de II* 
Avec un *sujet*, un *complément indirect* et une subordonnée remplacée par le pronom "*le*"

 - *On/ça* *me* *le* fait sentir  (25) ("on/ça le fait sentir *à* moi")
 - *On/ça* *te* *le* fait sentir  (26)
 - *On/ça* *le* *lui* fait sentir  (27)
 - *On/ça* *nous* *le* fait sentir  (28)
 - *On/ça* *vous* *le* fait sentir  (29)
 - *On/ça* *le* *leur* fait sentir  (30)

 —> Ajout de "ne pas aimer que + _subj._" :- Je n'aime pas qu'*on* *me* *le* _fasse_ sentir (31)
 - Tu n'aimes pas qu'*on* *te* *le* _fasse_ sentir (32)
  - Il/elle n'aime pas qu'*on* *le* *lui* _fasse_ sentir (33)
 - Nous n'aimons pas qu'*on* *nous* *le* _fasse_ sentir (34)
 - Vous n'aimez pas qu'*on* *vous* *le* _fasse_ sentir (35)
 - Ils/elles n'aiment pas qu'*on* *le* *leur* _fasse_ sentir (36)​.
♦ Noter les différences (soulignées) : 
- entre (3),(9) et (15),(21), (27),(33) 
- entre (6),(12) et (18),(24), (30),(36). 

♦ Remarquer l'inversion de "*le*" à la troisième personne 
en (27),(30) et (33),(36) (ne me demandez pas pourquoi !)
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## geostan

Charlie Parker said:


> Ce fil est lié à un autre fil (à partir du message #10). Je parle d'un homme qui se sent vieux à cause d'une remarque de quelqu'un. Il dit :
> 
> _Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir vieux._ Il n'aime pas qu'on le fasse se sentir vieux. Il n'y a ici qu'un objet, donc je n'emploierais pas lui.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci mille fois, xtrasystole, de t'être donné tant de mal pour m'expliquer tout cela. Ça va beaucoup m'aider.

Merc geostan. Je remarque que Punky a écrit :





> il n'aime pas qu'on le fasse se sentir vieux.


 au #4 tandis que xtrasystole a écrit : 





> Il n'aime pas qu'on le fasse sentir vieux.


 Je pense que ce _se _est nécessaire parce que la construction est _se sentir vieux. _Qu'en penses-tu xtrasystole ?


----------



## Ostaire

_"il n'aime pas qu'on le fasse *se* sentir vieux"_ : ici le "se" est nécessaire.

Mais la meilleure formulation reste _"Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir qu'il est vieux"_


----------



## Nicomon

Roxeau said:


> "il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse se sentir vieux" me fait bizarre...
> Ex: "Le client aime qu'on le fasse se sentir à l'aise"... Et encore, c'est un peu limite...


 Si tu remplaces lui par le dans la phrase en bleu, la construction devient la même que dans le deuxième exemple. 

Ce n'est peut-être pas très fluide, mais c'est grammaticalement correct. 





Ostaire said:


> Mais la meilleure formulation reste _"Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir qu'il est vieux"_


 Ce qui revient à dire : _Il est vieux, mais il n'aime pas qu'on le lui fasse sentir._ 

Par contre, Charlie a écrit : 





> Je parle d'un homme qui se sent vieux à cause d'une remarque de quelqu'un.


 Cet homme n'est pas vraiment vieux. Alors... _il n'aime pas qu'on le fasse se sentir vieux._

Dans ce cas - parce que je « sens » une légère nuance - il y aurait toujours : _Il n'aime pas qu'on lui donne l'impression d'être vieux/qu'il est vieux. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merc Ostaire et Nico. Ce n'est pas une construction facile à maîtriser.


----------



## xtrasystole

Charlie Parker said:


> Je pense que ce _se _est nécessaire parce que la construction est _se sentir vieux. _Qu'en penses-tu xtrasystole ?


Oui, je pense finalement que le _'se'_ (forme réfléchie) est nécessaire, surtout à la troisième personne (mais pas nécessairement aux autres). 

Bref, tout cela n'est pas simple...


----------



## janpol

*Il n'aime pas qu'on lui rappelle son âge...*


----------



## Punky Zoé

janpol said:


> *Il n'aime pas qu'on lui rappelle son âge...*


C'est un peu différent, je crois...


----------



## janpol

Je ne le crois pas, Punky : pas en lui disant "tu as 80 ans" mais en lui proposant de porter sa valise, de la monter dans le train etc...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

D'accord avec janpol, je trouve que ça marche aussi. 
Ta phrase en titre, Charlie, est parfaite.

(et bravo à Xtra pour l'arbre de Noël avant l'heure ! )


----------



## Maître Capello

Je me range quant à moi du côté de Punky. En effet, _Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir qu'il est vieux _n'implique pas nécessairement qu'il soit vieux; il peut simplement le paraître. Au contraire dans _Il n'aime pas qu'on lui rappelle son âge_, il n'y a aucun doute qu'il a un certain âge…



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> (et bravo à Xtra pour l'arbre de Noël avant l'heure ! )


Ça fout les boules, oui !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> [...] Au contraire dans _Il n'aime pas qu'on lui rappelle son âge_, il n'y a aucun doute qu'il a un certain âge… [...]


Voire un âge certain... Mais tout est relatif ! Est-il vraiment si vioc ?  (forcément plus vioc que celui qui le lui fait sentir !)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Karine. C'est une bonne suggestion janpol. Ça me rappelle mon âge quand les hommes plus jeunes que moi m'appelle "Sir." Vous savez que vous viellissez  tu veillis quand les policiers et les médecins vous semblent des enfants.


----------



## xtrasystole

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> ... pour l'arbre de Noël avant l'heure !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je viens de lire quelque chose dans une vielle grammaire qui peut expliquer la construction _Ça me fait sentir vieux. _J'ai un livre intitulé _A Grammar of Present Day French _de J.E. Mansion publié pour la première fois en 1919 ! Je cite un extrait :


> If the dependent infinitive is a pronominal verb, the reflexive pronoun is dropped.
> *Faites *taire ces enfants.
> Je vous *ferai repentir* de ces paroles.
> C'était une joie pour elle de me *faire reposer *un instant.


Donc, par analogie, peut-être que la forme sans la répétition de _me _serait correcte. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## xtrasystole

Charlie Parker said:


> If the dependent infinitive is a pronominal verb, the reflexive pronoun is dropped.
> *Faites *taire ces enfants.
> Je vous *ferai repentir* de ces paroles.
> C'était une joie pour elle de me *faire reposer *un instant.
> 
> 
> 
> Donc, par analogie, peut-être que la forme sans la répétition de _me _serait correcte. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Click to expand...

Oui Charlie, je pense que tu es dans le vrai. 

Et la règle que tu cites est juste : les 3 exemples sont les formes correctes de, respectivement : 
*Faites *se taire ces enfants.
Je vous *ferai* vous* repentir* de ces paroles.
C'était une joie pour elle de me *faire *me *reposer *un instant. 

Effectivement, ça sonne très mal avec les pronoms réfléchis (en rouge).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup xtrasystole. Si tu entendais quelqu'un dire _Ça me fait sentir vieux, _cela te choquerait ou non ?


----------



## xtrasystole

Non, ça ne me choquerait pas (mais _dans ce cas particulier_ je dois dire que _'Ça me fait me sentir vieux'_ ne me choquerait pas non plus, même si c'est contraire à la règle que tu as citée).


----------



## Nicomon

> *Faites taire* ces enfants.
> Je vous *ferai repentir* de ces paroles.
> C'était une joie pour elle de me *faire reposer* un instant*.* Oui... et non


 Bien d'accord pour ce qui est de la première phrase... mais j'ai de grosses réserves quant aux deux autres. 

_Je vous ferai regretter ces paroles__ ..._ me semblerait plus moderne. Par ailleurs, _se repentir_ est un verbe essentiellement pronominal (il me semble).

L'emploi du verbe _faire_ devant _reposer_ me semble curieux (on dirait une une pâte à crêpes ) ou vieilli. 
Je verrais plutôt : _C'était une joie pour elle de me laisser (me) reposer__ / me permettre de me reposer..._
sans le pronom réfléchi, on dirait « _reposer en paix_ » ou « _rester_ _immobile/dormir »_. Le sens n'est pas le même que « _se reposer_ ». 


Charlie Parker said:


> Si tu entendais quelqu'un dire _Ça me fait sentir vieux, _cela te choquerait ou non ?


 Moi, ça me « dérange » Je continue de préférer avec le pronom réfléchi. 

La grammaire de Charlie date de 1919. Je lis ceci dans la BDL (c'est moi qui souligne) : 





> Par ailleurs, le pronom personnel réfléchi d'un verbe pronominal à l'infinitif *peut *être omis lorsque ce verbe est précédé des verbes _faire_,_ envoyer, laisser, mener_ ou _emmener_, *à la condition bien sûr que ce verbe ne soit pas essentiellement pronominal.* Cette omission est particulièrement fréquente avec le verbe _faire_.
> *Exemples :*
> - Il a laissé *s'*échapper son oiseau en cage. (ou : Il a laissé échapper son oiseau en cage.)  (on pourrait dire auss : il a libéré son oiseau en cage)
> - Nous les laisserons *se* morfondre quelque temps. (essentiellement pronominal)
> - Je l'ai envoyé *se* coucher vers 20 h. (ou : Je l'ai envoyé coucher vers 20 h.)
> - Ils le firent* se* pencher. (ou : Ils le firent pencher.)


 *Source :* *Reprise ou omission du pronom personnel réfléchi*

Dans tous ces exemples - à part peut-être le dernier - je laisserais le *s'*. Je retiens donc qu'on *peut* omettre le pronom réfléchi... mais que ce n'est pas une obligation.


----------



## janpol

bonjour nicomon,
Et que je dorme un peu puisque vous reposez.
(green) Verlaine


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Ça va m'aider, surtout le lien vers BDL. Janpol, si je te comprends bien, tu donnes un exemple où le pronom est omis. On s'attendrait à _vous vous reposez. _C'est vrai ?


----------



## janpol

Oui, Charlie, mais ici, on peut parler de licence poétique.


----------



## Nicomon

Ou encore : _Une potion anodine et astringente, pour faire reposer monsieur_. (Molière - Le Malade imaginaire)

On parle de licence poétique et d'une expression vieillie. 

À ma connaissance (tout au moins à Montréal) le verbe *reposer* à la forme instransitive, qui peut signifier _dormir/rester immobile_ n'est plus tellement usité,
à part peut-être en cuisine - p. ex. _laisser la pâte reposer ving minutes / faire reposer le mélange 2 heures_ _au frais_.

À part ça - je ne parle pas de _reposer sur_, qui est autre chose - je l'ai surtout entendu dans l'expression _reposer en paix_ (RIP).


----------



## Aoyama

J'arrive un peu tard dans cette histoire, mais d'abord je ne dirais jamais :


> il n'aime pas qu'on le fasse se sentir vieux.


je pourrais dire 





> *Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir qu'il est vieux*


 mais en fait, dans la même veine que 





> _Il n'aime pas qu'on lui rappelle son âge_


 je dirais "*Il n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse sentir son âge/qu'il est âgé*" tant il est vrai que *âge* et *vieillesse* sont ici synonymes.
_C'est le privilège de l'âge ..._


----------



## Aoyama

Mais cette phrase est rhétoriquement bizarre. Peut-on vraiment faire _sentir_ à quelqu'un qu'il est vieux ? On sent soi-même que l'on est vieux par son corps et ses limites. On nous fait sentir qu'on est vieux _par rapport aux autres, _qui peuvent _se sentir plus jeunes_, mais faire sentir (ou éprouver le besoin de faire sentir) à quelqu'un qu'il est vieux, c'est déjà une preuve de vieillesse.


----------

